# Eye Colour



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I was wondering what colour eyes do your tiels have (and don't say black, look harder). Cookie has brown eyes, Bailee has blue, and my new girl has red.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I have never really looked that hard I just assumed they were black...lol  Minnie has red I do know that for sure the other two I am going to have to look a little closer 

I checked it out Georgie's are brown and I believe Ollie's are brown as well he kept moving around so it was harder to tell...lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You can really tell when they're sitting somewhere sunny. That's when i noticed that Bailee's eyes were actually quite pale and blue. In normal light they mostly just look black though.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Looking now....well Ziggy seems to have blue on the outside and a deep red iris..Baby had a grey outside and black iris.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike may have really dark brown of dark grey It is really hard to see his eyes unless you look really close you can't make out a pupil


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Ella has a really light blue on the outside and then red for her iris (same as Ziggy)...hehe cool babyluv!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Perhaps the blue/red is a pied thing then...


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

the only ones i know for sure are the Lutino's LOL i'll have to wait til the sun comes up to look at the rest

I just always asumed the rest of the birds had plum colored eyes - but i'll look if they'll let me lol

but while i was looking at birds for sale on different classified ads the other day, I did run into a "blue eyed lutino" ........ but of course there was no picture 
which i thought was odd if its a lutino how would it have blue eyes?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I have never heard of a Lutino having blue eyes, all Lutinos and Albinos have red eyes of some shade or depth of color.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is what I said, I'll have to try and find the ad again 

it said Blue eyed Lutino - I even had my kids read it one at at time ( while one was taking a bath so they wouldn't copy from eachother) my kids are 7 and 10 both read great 

I thought i was seeing things but they both read the same thing i did

if i can ever find that ad again - i'll post it ( don't hold ur breath though i look through tons of ad's a day and I lose many of them that i wanted to remember to go back to later LOL)


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I have actually seen a lutino of another forum that did have the most gorgeous blue eyes. Of course, technically it would no longer be classed as a lutino, but it sure was pretty.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That must be really pretty- lutino with blue eyes! Where can I get one? lol


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I will look later and then post the answer  there are many different eye colours for birds


----------

